# My latest



## Hooker771 (May 3, 2010)

I got my ring flash in and am loving it.  Seems to be much easier to get things in focus and colors to pop.  

Some sort of fly.







Jumper with prey





Crane Fly





This was my first photo stack with Zerene ZM free software.  I tried others that did not work.
Lady Bug Larvae





Jumper on my fence





Fly on Flower Pedal





Corn





Daisy




http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4033/4562022830_5fe1c8776a_b.jpghttp://farm4.static.flickr.com/3492/4569552144_c8c4eb9b32.jpg


----------



## Christie Photo (May 3, 2010)

Very nice! (I love the fly.)

Excellent use of ring flash.

-Pete


----------



## Derrel (May 3, 2010)

Excellent demo of what that kind of gear can do! I'd agree with Pete--the fly is nice. I also liked the corn ear seen focused and sharp through the water droplet. The flower petal shot  at the end also works in sort of the same vein.


----------



## Abby Rose (May 3, 2010)

That corn is... wow! It's my favorite. Maybe its not the best or the most striking, but I've never seen corn in a droplet. Flowers, bugs, yes, but never corn. Kudos! 

Your others are all awesome too, of course.


----------



## pbelarge (May 3, 2010)

Hooker
I think the fly is very well done.

The corn is over the top, very creative. 
When I first saw it, I thought those were teeth...:mrgreen:


----------



## Raizels (May 4, 2010)

Love the corn!Daisy too, although to me the flower in the drop was less obvious than the corn in the drop.

P.S. it's flower petal  sorry to nit-pick..


----------



## LaFoto (May 4, 2010)

I arrived at the photo of the corn and thought: "WOW". That one is really good.

That very first "some sort of fly" ... was it dead by the time you got round to take this macro photo? The dust that collected on its eyes suggests to me that it was...


----------



## Hooker771 (May 4, 2010)

Oh no, it was very much alive. Im not sure if that is pollen or dust but wasnt dead.

here is the same guy from the side. I think its a robber fly he was on one of my back fence posts.  It look dark out or a black background but that just b/c there wasnt anything behind it for a long ways for the flash to bounce on.


----------



## Dallmeyer (May 4, 2010)

Wow! The ring flash is cool!


----------



## Hooker771 (May 4, 2010)

You can see the spider with the same background.


----------



## &#1074;&#965;&#949;&#1080;a &#1103;&#949;i&#1080;a (May 4, 2010)

very nice 

i like it sooo much ..


----------



## Art Photographers (May 11, 2010)

Great shot of the Corn! My favorite by far. I feel that it can be used for an add or for art. It says a lot.


----------

